# The Hideous Horror on Howe 2014



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Video of my display and walkthrough


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I wish I could do more with a computer than just turn it on. Impressed with the talking witches. That mousetrap on the door handle was a wicked idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The witches are fabulous and I love the little ghosts flying around the yard.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW! Quite a set up. Your "Sisters" are great and something wicked this way did pop up, heehee!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wowzer Pat!
Super impressive haunt my friend!
I bow to your crafty animatronic wizardry


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

That flying witch made my jaw drop! Your control on motion props is awesome - I loved the way the zombies swayed. Excellent light timing on all of them. 

I missed a lot of the details on the dark parts, but was happy to see them in the light - like the facade and smoke breathing creature. 

The wind damage certainly sucked, but I'm amazed at how fast you and your friend recovered it. This year has definitely made me think long and hard about getting my driveway walkthrough secured tight... 

Thanks for being so cool!

Grimm


----------

